# New member in Alaska



## AustinAK (Mar 19, 2008)

I recently moved to Anchorage Alaska from the lower 48. I'm an Army officer stationed at Elmendorf, AFB. I haven't bow hunted in quite a while, but I'm hoping to get back into it. It provides more opportunities to hunt close to Anchorage without having to launch a major expedition. I shoot a Bear Recurve, albeit not very well right at the moment. If there's anybody out there with Alaska bow hunting experience, I'm all ears. 

Austin


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT. good to have you join us.


----------



## briman (Dec 7, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to Anchorage and archery talk. Born and raised in Anchorage. Need any info, pm me and I will be happy to help. Hunting, fishing Questions just ask. Thanks, Brian


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Austin. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## omnivore (Feb 7, 2004)

*Alaska*

:welcome:to AT, wow great place to be for getting back into hunting and AT a great place for getting back up to date. :user:


----------



## snuffer358 (Mar 12, 2006)

*new member*

welcome to AT my sister lived in anchorage for 3.5 years i never got up there to see her i wished i had i hear it beautiful and the hunting is fantastic well good luck


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!!! Also thank you for serving our country!


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!!! Hope you enjoy it here. :archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Trufire06 (Dec 16, 2006)

:welcome: To AT!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

